# [Bug] VLC processus à fond

## theworms

Bonjour, 

J'ai un soucis avec vlc, je suis en amd64, j'ai ajouté les USE selon le site VLC, mais lorsque je le lance il me met le processeur à fond et rien ne se passe :

emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Dec 2007 14:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts audacious audiofile berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus debug dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emovix encode esd evo extensions fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jpeg kde kerberos l7filter lame ldap libnotify live mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection session skins spell spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-font truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l2 vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour,

 Est ce à la compilation ou à l'utilisation (on sais jamais ) :p

 Sinon quand tu le lances en console tu n'as pas une option type verbeux ? (-v)

----------

## theworms

Non, non là compilation se réalise sans soucis.

c'est lors du lancement du logiciel   :Sad: 

----------

## y0ug

Juste pour info tu peux me montré tes use flag de vlc.

#emerge -pv media-video/vlc

----------

## theworms

Voici  emerge -pv vlc

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 alsa arts bidi cdda debug dts dvd esd flac gnome gnutls hal httpd jack libnotify live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png skins stream svg svga theora truetype vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xinerama xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -directfb -dvb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -lirc -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -rtsp -samba -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -speex -upnp -v4l -x264 -xosd" 0 kB 
```

----------

## y0ug

Ton USE à l'air correcte, quand tu lance vlc tu passe par un terminal ou un raccourcie ?

Qu'es que que sa te renvoie quand tu le lance dans un terminal?

----------

## lesourbe

t'es pas accéléré AIGLX ou XGL ou truc avec une résolution de goret et une carte graphique avec peu de ram par hasard ?

Genre AIGLX avec 64meg sur la carte graphique et 1600x1200.

----------

## theworms

ce que me donne vlc -v 

```

[00000001] main private debug: opening config file /home/mob/.vlc/vlcrc

[00000001] main private warning: config file /home/mob/.vlc/vlcrc does not exist yet
```

vlc -vv

```
VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus

[00000001] main private debug: checking builtin modules

[00000001] main private debug: checking plugin modules

[00000001] main private debug: loading plugins cache file /home/theworms/.vlc/cache/plugins-04041e.dat

[00000001] main private warning: could not open plugins cache file /home/theworms/.vlc/cache/plugins-04041e.dat for reading

[00000001] main private debug: recursively browsing `modules'

[00000001] main private debug: recursively browsing `/usr/lib/vlc'

[00000001] main private warning: cannot load module `/usr/lib/vlc/codec/libquicktime_plugin.so' (/usr/lib/vlc/codec/libquicktime_plugin.so: undefined symbol: NewHandleClear)

[00000001] main private debug: recursively browsing `plugins'

[00000001] main private debug: module bank initialized, found 195 modules

[00000001] main private debug: opening config file /home/theworms/.vlc/vlcrc

[00000001] main private warning: config file /home/theworms/.vlc/vlcrc does not exist yet

[00000001] main private debug: CPU has capabilities 486 586 MMX 3DNow! MMXEXT SSE SSE2 FPU

[00000001] main private debug: looking for memcpy module: 4 candidates

[00000001] main private debug: using memcpy module "memcpymmxext"

[00000254] main playlist debug: waiting for thread completion

[00000254] main playlist debug: thread 3034880912 (playlist) created at priority 0 (playlist/playlist.c:184)

[00000255] main private debug: waiting for thread completion

[00000255] main private debug: thread 3026488208 (preparser) created at priority 0 (playlist/playlist.c:210)

[00000256] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 1 candidate

[00000256] main interface debug: using interface module "hotkeys"

[00000256] main interface debug: thread 3018095504 (interface) created at priority 0 (interface/interface.c:231)

[00000257] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 1 candidate

[00000257] main interface debug: using interface module "screensaver"

[00000257] main interface debug: thread 3009702800 (interface) created at priority 0 (interface/interface.c:231)

[00000258] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 4 candidates

[00000258] main interface debug: using interface module "wxwidgets"

[00000258] main interface debug: thread 3001310096 (manager) created at priority 0 (interface/interface.c:216)
```

j'ai fait un :

```
vlc  --reset-plugins-cache
```

j'ai recompilé wxGTK 

rien de change  :Sad: 

par contre lors d'un 

```
vlc -l | grep interface

VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus

  wxwidgets             Module d'interface wxWidgets

  dummy                 Pseudo-interface

  showintf              Afficher l'interface avec la souris
```

il m'en manque un bout   :Confused: 

Et non j'ai pas une configuration de goret, j'suis en 1280*1204 sans accélération graphique  :Wink: 

----------

## theworms

Personne n'a la recette miracle, car même sur le forum VLC rien de plus  :Sad: 

----------

## theworms

bon et bien avec une mise à jour en ajoutant :

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

à mon make.conf c'est passé  :Wink: 

----------

